
Show HN: Crowdsourced List of Black Friday and Cyber Monday SaaS and Tech Deals - Bjarnee
https://vumiu.com/bf2019/
======
handoff
Looks cool! Is that fully automated or do you manually approve each entry?

~~~
Bjarnee
The crowdsourced list is fully automated. I don't sleep for a few days, so I
can monitor what is added (ok, that part is manual) :-) The regular lifetime
deal dashboard is fully manual, I work on it every day of the year (almost)

